
Show HN: KANYE – RUNAWAY SOUNDBOARD - aminozuur
https://runaway.haidrr.com/
======
candhilycous
hello guys, I made this but couldn't post because my account is too new! Any
feedback will be appreciated. Have fun!

~~~
gus_massa
Please ask your friend to remove the AllCaps of the title.

IIRC there are no restrictions like this for new accounts, weird.

I first tried clicking the letters with the mouse but it doesn't work. You
must press the real keys in the keyboard.

I pressed "V"!!! How do I turn off the "instrumental loop"?

Also, I can't use the "?" to get the info.

~~~
candhilycous
You can press "M" to reset sounds

